# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فقط 20% ریاضی تجربی !!!!

## sprit

سلام دوستان امیدوارم همتون این روزای پایانی رو با تمام نیرو پشت سر بذارید 
راستش  من امسال کنکور میدم ولی متاسفانه ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه از اون جهت ضعیفه ک  واسه کنکور هیچی نخوندم یعنی صفر صفررررررر ولی تو مدرسه امتحانا 17 اینا  میگیرم یعنی پایه ام خوبه 
الان از شما دوستان کمک میخام ک من چجوری در این زمان باقی مانده بتونم فقط 20% ریاضی بزنم ؟؟

----------


## Dr fatima97

حل سوالات کنکور :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sprit

> حل سوالات کنکور


از چه سالی ؟    :Yahoo (113):

----------


## AmirAria

مباحث آسون رو پیدا کن + اینه مباحثی که توشون قوی هستی چند تا تست میاد ازشون ، توی این مدت میتونی تا 30، 35 هم برسی 
من تجربی نیستم فعلا که اطلاع داشته باشم

----------


## Dr fatima97

> از چه سالی ؟


من خودم تستای 10 سال کانون رو میزنم

----------


## sprit

> من خودم تستای 10 سال کانون رو میزنم



منم اون کتابو دارم ولی واسه هر مبحث فوقش 40 تا تست داره 
کم نیس بنظرتون ؟  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> منم اون کتابو دارم ولی واسه هر مبحث فوقش 40 تا تست داره 
> کم نیس بنظرتون ؟


سال90تا94 رو بزنین....

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_جمع بندی خیلی سبزو بگیر مباحثی مثل تابع احتمال حد لگاریتم مشتق بزن_

----------


## sprit

> _جمع بندی خیلی سبزو بگیر مباحثی مثل تابع احتمال حد لگاریتم مشتق بزن_


درسنامه اش چطوره ؟؟ دیدی خودت داداش ؟؟   :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sprit

> سال90تا94 رو بزنین....


اینطوری فک کنم کمتر از کتاب کانون هم شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> منم اون کتابو دارم ولی واسه هر مبحث فوقش 40 تا تست داره 
> کم نیس بنظرتون ؟



ببخشید الان متوجه سوالتون شدم

به نظرم که کم نیست 

با توجه به وقت باقی مونده خوبه.

----------


## sprit

> ببخشید الان متوجه سوالتون شدم
> 
> به نظرم که کم نیست 
> 
> با توجه به وقت باقی مونده خوبه.


در ضمن سوالای کتاب کانون خیلی ساده هستن  فک میکنید واسه کنکور جواب میده ؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سال90تا94 رو بزنین....


امروز نخوابیدم گیج میزنم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> در ضمن سوالای کتاب کانون خیلی ساده هستن  فک میکنید واسه کنکور جواب میده ؟؟


بله برای 20درصد خوبه

----------


## sprit

> بله برای 20درصد خوبه


باشه پس خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_ن من دانشجوی ولی تو کتابفروشی کار میکنم دیدم کامل برسی کردم عالیه_

----------


## ezio auditore77

خط ویژه پایه بگیرهمش کارکن+آمار هم تو جلد دومشه و جزو مباحث آسونه اما نیازی نیس هزینه کنی برا جلد 2ش به جاش از یه جزوه خلاصه بخون
سهمیه هم داری خیلی جلو میفتی :Yahoo (50):

----------


## BacheMosbat

تو کا خعلی خوبه وضعت تو بگو من چی بزنم فقط صفر نباشه تو کنکور  :Yahoo (1): 

اگ تو صفری و تو مدرسه هیفده میشی پ من منفی بی نهایت هستم

----------


## sprit

> خط ویژه پایه بگیرهمش کارکن+آمار هم تو جلد دومشه و جزو مباحث آسونه اما نیازی نیس هزینه کنی برا جلد 2ش به جاش از یه جزوه خلاصه بخون
> سهمیه هم داری خیلی جلو میفتی


سنی یاشیاسان هموطن  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahsa dr

*سلام 
 مبحث ماتریس وحد و نظریه معادلات وتوابع  ونامعادله و مثلثات  به نظرمن اینا مبحثای اسونی هستند برای 20 درصد مبحث احتمال هم میتونید بهش اضافه کنید.
*

----------


## magnate

> تو کا خعلی خوبه وضعت تو بگو من چی بزنم فقط صفر نباشه تو کنکور 
> 
> اگ تو صفری و تو مدرسه هیفده میشی پ من منفی بی نهایت هستم



سلام خوبی؟
واسه زمین فقط خیلی سبز بخونم  میتونم نمره خوبی بگیرم؟با توجه به این که اصن نخوندم

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط magnate


سلام خوبی؟
واسه زمین فقط خیلی سبز بخونم  میتونم نمره خوبی بگیرم؟با توجه به این که اصن نخوندم



نمرهههه؟؟؟؟
دبیرستانی هستین؟؟؟؟؟
نه ....
همون خود کتاب درسی فقط به همراه حل سوالات سالای گذشته ....*

----------


## ah.at

*برادر خط ویژه رو بگیر ....
بخون اگه خوب بخونی خوبه خوب هم میتونی بزنی ....
حتی خیلی از چیزی که میخای هم بالاتر میزنی ...*

----------


## Egotist

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم همتون این روزای پایانی رو با تمام نیرو پشت سر بذارید 
> راستش  من امسال کنکور میدم ولی متاسفانه ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه از اون جهت ضعیفه ک  واسه کنکور هیچی نخوندم یعنی صفر صفررررررر ولی تو مدرسه امتحانا 17 اینا  میگیرم یعنی پایه ام خوبه 
> الان از شما دوستان کمک میخام ک من چجوری در این زمان باقی مانده بتونم فقط 20% ریاضی بزنم ؟؟


امار

فصل1و 2هندسه

دنباله حسابی و هندسی

حد

مشتق اسونه!

لگاریتم و تابع


اینا کمه کم 40% کنکوره

----------


## magnate

> تو کا خعلی خوبه وضعت تو بگو من چی بزنم فقط صفر نباشه تو کنکور 
> 
> اگ تو صفری و تو مدرسه هیفده میشی پ من منفی بی نهایت هستم


میدونم ولی ارسال هام 20 تا نیس واسه اون نمیشه

----------


## sprit

> امار
> 
> فصل1و 2هندسه
> 
> دنباله حسابی و هندسی
> 
> حد
> 
> مشتق اسونه!
> ...


مطمئنی داداش تابع و دنباله ها اسونن ؟؟؟ 
اخه معلم ما میگف ک دنباله ها رو نخونیم بهتره  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## sprit

> *برادر خط ویژه رو بگیر ....
> بخون اگه خوب بخونی خوبه خوب هم میتونی بزنی ....
> حتی خیلی از چیزی که میخای هم بالاتر میزنی ...*


داداش ببین من بین دوتا کتاب جمع بندی خیلی سبز ک سروش مویینی نوشته و خط ویژه گاج موندم کدومو انتخاب کنم ؟؟؟؟ کدوم بهتره با توجه به شرایطم ؟؟  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sprit


داداش ببین من بین دوتا کتاب جمع بندی خیلی سبز ک سروش مویینی نوشته و خط ویژه گاج موندم کدومو انتخاب کنم ؟؟؟؟ کدوم بهتره با توجه به شرایطم ؟؟ 



والا من کتاب خیلی سبز رو خوب ندیدم ولی فایل پی دی افشو دیدم کامل و عالی بود ...*

----------


## magnate

> *
> 
> 
> نمرهههه؟؟؟؟
> دبیرستانی هستین؟؟؟؟؟
> نه ....
> همون خود کتاب درسی فقط به همراه حل سوالات سالای گذشته ....*




اره دیگه نهاییم 
سوالات نگاه کردم اصن یه سوال تکراری یا مشابه نیس  :Yahoo (19): (
کتاب درسیم سفید سفید هس اصن نمیدونم چی هس توش   :Yahoo (2):

----------


## a.ka

مباحثی مثل دنباله چند ساله که شبیه سالای قبل میاد + لگاریتم بسیار سادست ! + مثلثات حذاقل یه تستشو دیگه میتونی بزنی + فصل 2و3 دوم رو هم بخون . ماتریس هم که دیگه تست مفتیه . اگه اینا رو تو این مدت بخونی بالای 20 درصد هم میره! ولی بهتره درسایی رو که خوندی تثبیت کنی و کمتر مفاهیم جدید بخونی . موفق باشید !  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## fantom

سلام 
احتمال، مشتق، انتگرال، یه تست مثلثات، امار، حد، معادله درجه2 ، ماتریس، لگاریتم،  یه تست کاربرد مشتق،  

اینا حدودا چند درصد میشن ؟؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> سلام 
> احتمال، مشتق، انتگرال، یه تست مثلثات، امار، حد، معادله درجه2 ، ماتریس، لگاریتم،  یه تست کاربرد مشتق،  
> 
> اینا حدودا چند درصد میشن ؟؟


حداکثر 50 درصد

----------


## raha..

آمار و هندسه بخون
واسه ریاضی هم از سال 94 به عقب برو و تست هارو بزن اگه پایه واقعا خوب باشه نتیجه میده وگرنه...

----------


## virtual0101

اولویت بندی مباحث 
مطالعه مباحث مهم و درصد آور

موفق باشید

----------

